# Who's your #My12th



## younothat (Aug 23, 2018)

Jillian Martinez drives 2 hours to training. But she's not the only one in the car. Her mom is her biggest supporter. Who's your #My12th? » http://ussoc.cr/my12 

The reaction on twitter
https://twitter.com/ussoccer_acad/status/1031633634640494593

The story and the family sacrifice is a lot for a youth soccer player, good to realize your dreams but is it worth the cost?


----------



## timbuck (Aug 23, 2018)

Us soccer can’t get out of its own way with their marketing ideas.


----------



## broshark (Aug 23, 2018)

LOL, like this doesn't happen at almost every major club in SoCal.  The outrage!


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Aug 24, 2018)

Gets 3-4 hours of sleep?!? Sorry not worth it to drive 4 hours per trip. Not worth it at all. But that's my opinion


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 24, 2018)

broshark said:


> LOL, like this doesn't happen at almost every major club in SoCal.  The outrage!


We had a player coming from Bakersfield to LA. They decided to move closer.


----------



## younothat (Aug 24, 2018)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> Gets 3-4 hours of sleep?!? Sorry not worth it to drive 4 hours per trip. Not worth it at all. But that's my opinion


recommended hours of sleep varies but censuses seems to be : 
School-aged Children: 6-13 years 9 to 11 hours
Teenagers 14-17 years:  8 to 10 hours 
https://www.cdc.gov/sleep/about_sleep/how_much_sleep.html

The driving is one thing but 4x a week plus 1.5-2.0 training is 6hrs per day x 4 = 24 hours that is more than a part time job @ 20 hrs 

As a parent I would be concerned with my child if there were consistently only getting half the recommend number of hours of sleep.   Lack of sleep can cause a number of problems. 

Business Insider: "The shorter your sleep, the shorter your life."
That's not hyperbole — Walker's research suggests that routinely getting only six or seven hours of shut-eye per night can do serious long-term damage to your health, and in some cases even kill you. He believes everyone should aim for between seven and eight hours a night on the pillow.
https://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-sleep-deprivation-damage-2018-8

I dunno if its all that drastic but it does tend to catch up with you and I know some people that say 4 hours if fine and they been doing it for years but for kids I don't think that's healthy.

Each family has to choose there own way and while I applaud there efforts this kind of marketing really doesn't look all the good for us soccer.


----------



## broshark (Aug 24, 2018)

I don't know Texas soccer much, but there's an ECNL team in San Antonio that's quite fine, is there not?  This isn't US Soccer's fault, it's the family's.


----------



## futboldad1 (Aug 25, 2018)

broshark said:


> I don't know Texas soccer much, but there's an ECNL team in San Antonio that's quite fine, is there not?  This isn't US Soccer's fault, it's the family's.


You're missing the point that US Soccer is boasting about this child's 4 hours of travel per day in their official marketing material.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 25, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> We had a player coming from Bakersfield to LA. They decided to move closer.


Timbuck why is this comment dumb? I would love to hear your reasoning.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 25, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Timbuck why is this comment dumb? I would love to hear your reasoning.


Didn’t realize I did that.  I blame my fat fingers.  Complete and total operator error. I’ll remove it. 
Sorry about that.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 26, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Didn’t realize I did that.  I blame my fat fingers.  Complete and total operator error. I’ll remove it.
> Sorry about that.


Sorry I did not respond earlier. No worries at all. I do like to know why posters put “dumb”, especially with  to many trolls out there who never post. Take care.


----------



## Zdrone (Aug 27, 2018)

Done with sarcasm btw


----------



## broshark (Aug 27, 2018)

futboldad1 said:


> You're missing the point that US Soccer is boasting about this child's 4 hours of travel per day in their official marketing material.


No I'm not.  The story was about the dedication of a player and her family, and there's no denying that the girl is dedicated.  It may be fully unnecessary to make that commute, but US Soccer didn't choose her club.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 27, 2018)

Zdrone said:


> Done with sarcasm btw


Must have missed your humor.


----------



## 4DaLuvoftheGM (Aug 27, 2018)

Last I recalled this young lady committed to play for UCLA. She must be doing something correct (class 2020).

https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/college-soccer/college-soccer-details/women/ucla/clgid-266/tab-commitments

https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-player-profile/jillian-martinez/pid-89149


----------



## End of the Line (Aug 28, 2018)

Let me get this straight.  Ms. Martinez posted a video thanking her mother for all of her effort as part of a USSF promotion encouraging people to thank those who've helped them reach their goals.  She's committed to UCLA, recently played in Portugal for the GNT, gets good grades and is very well spoken.  Everyone in the video is happy with their decision, and the amount of effort they put in shows the type of character and traits (dedication, discipline, organization, etc.) that most can only hope for in their own children.  In short, she seems like the perfect kid if you're into soccer.  From this, a bunch of people on Twitter (and here) feel the need to criticize her family and USSF as if either of them are doing something wrong?  It makes you wonder who's actually wasting time, Ms. Martinez's mother driving or the morons here and on Twitter criticizing someone else's success.  Seriously, @younothat and @broshark have posted at this site alone 788 and 1487 times respectively, and goodness knows how much time they've wasted on Twitter, Facebook and Instagram.

If you have a problem with this video, you're the person with the problem.  To the extent you're criticizing her family's decision, by all means explain how your kids stack up in comparison.  How're they doing in school, where are they committed to college, do they play on the GNT, and how much scholarship money are they getting?  How do you spend four hours a day more productively (other than wasting it online criticizing other people's successes, which we already know about)?  Do you have the luxury of not having to drive your kid 2 hours to a club that can help meet her goals because you live in the Southern California, the area with the greatest concentration of girls youth soccer talent and elite soccer clubs in the world?  And if you're worried she is going to die young because she consistently gets 4 hours of sleep, go back and actually pay attention to what the mother said.  On "some nights" she has gotten 4 hours of sleep, which you would expect on occasion from any motivated and hard working kid regardless of whether its sports, academics or some other interest.  Regardless, by the time she's "at risk" in her 50s, it'll have been 32 years since she last lost any sleep commuting to Lonestar. 

If you think the DA and USSF soccer did something wrong here, the truth is the DA didn't exist when Ms. Martinez started going to Lonestar, so how can this be the DA's fault?  It certainly isn't USSF's fault that Lonestar has a solid club, while those in San Antonio just aren't great and can't help her develop to the same level.    Sure, it would be nice if San Antonio had a club like Lonestar, but it doesn't, and it's not USSF's fault for not instantly creating one out of thin air in the DA's first year of existence.  Do you expect USSF to pay Zidane a billion dollars and then drop him into San Antonio to coach a girls youth club just because the city hasn't produced great soccer players historically?  Should USSF approve at least one soccer club for DA within 30 minutes of every child in America?  Maybe it should just make every club in America great so no one needs to travel anywhere?  Probably the best solution is that USSF should stop promoting its DA entirely because a bunch of trolls who need anti-depressants are just going to inevitably rip on it regardless of how heartwarming the story.  What exactly do you want USSF to do differently?


----------



## jpeter (Aug 28, 2018)

End of the Line said:


> Let me get this straight.  Ms. Martinez posted a video thanking her mother for all of her effort as part of a USSF promotion encouraging people to thank those who've helped them reach their goals.  She's committed to UCLA, recently played in Portugal for the GNT, gets good grades and is very well spoken.  Everyone in the video is happy with their decision, and the amount of effort they put in shows the type of character and traits (dedication, discipline, organization, etc.) that most can only hope for in their own children.  In short, she seems like the perfect kid if you're into soccer.  From this, a bunch of people on Twitter (and here) feel the need to criticize her family and USSF as if either of them are doing something wrong?  It makes you wonder who's actually wasting time, Ms. Martinez's mother driving or the morons here and on Twitter criticizing someone else's success.  Seriously, @younothat and @broshark have posted at this site alone 788 and 1487 times respectively, and goodness knows how much time they've wasted on Twitter, Facebook and Instagram.
> 
> If you have a problem with this video, you're the person with the problem.  To the extent you're criticizing her family's decision, by all means explain how your kids stack up in comparison.  How're they doing in school, where are they committed to college, do they play on the GNT, and how much scholarship money are they getting?  How do you spend four hours a day more productively (other than wasting it online criticizing other people's successes, which we already know about)?  Do you have the luxury of not having to drive your kid 2 hours to a club that can help meet her goals because you live in the Southern California, the area with the greatest concentration of girls youth soccer talent and elite soccer clubs in the world?  And if you're worried she is going to die young because she consistently gets 4 hours of sleep, go back and actually pay attention to what the mother said.  On "some nights" she has gotten 4 hours of sleep, which you would expect on occasion from any motivated and hard working kid regardless of whether its sports, academics or some other interest.  Regardless, by the time she's "at risk" in her 50s, it'll have been 32 years since she last lost any sleep commuting to Lonestar.
> 
> If you think the DA and USSF soccer did something wrong here, the truth is the DA didn't exist when Ms. Martinez started going to Lonestar, so how can this be the DA's fault?  It certainly isn't USSF's fault that Lonestar has a solid club, while those in San Antonio just aren't great and can't help her develop to the same level.    Sure, it would be nice if San Antonio had a club like Lonestar, but it doesn't, and it's not USSF's fault for not instantly creating one out of thin air in the DA's first year of existence.  Do you expect USSF to pay Zidane a billion dollars and then drop him into San Antonio to coach a girls youth club just because the city hasn't produced great soccer players historically?  Should USSF approve at least one soccer club for DA within 30 minutes of every child in America?  Maybe it should just make every club in America great so no one needs to travel anywhere?  Probably the best solution is that USSF should stop promoting its DA entirely because a bunch of trolls who need anti-depressants are just going to inevitably rip on it regardless of how heartwarming the story.  What exactly do you want USSF to do differently?


Wow and least you got it all out, not sure why people discussion a ussda made marketing video is all that but it's nice there attempting to recognizing people that support kids following their soccer dreams.


----------



## broshark (Aug 28, 2018)

End of the Line said:


> Let me get this straight.  Ms. Martinez posted a video thanking her mother for all of her effort as part of a USSF promotion encouraging people to thank those who've helped them reach their goals.  She's committed to UCLA, recently played in Portugal for the GNT, gets good grades and is very well spoken.  Everyone in the video is happy with their decision, and the amount of effort they put in shows the type of character and traits (dedication, discipline, organization, etc.) that most can only hope for in their own children.  In short, she seems like the perfect kid if you're into soccer.  From this, a bunch of people on Twitter (and here) feel the need to criticize her family and USSF as if either of them are doing something wrong?  It makes you wonder who's actually wasting time, Ms. Martinez's mother driving or the morons here and on Twitter criticizing someone else's success.  Seriously, @younothat and @broshark have posted at this site alone 788 and 1487 times respectively, and goodness knows how much time they've wasted on Twitter, Facebook and Instagram.
> 
> If you have a problem with this video, you're the person with the problem.  To the extent you're criticizing her family's decision, by all means explain how your kids stack up in comparison.  How're they doing in school, where are they committed to college, do they play on the GNT, and how much scholarship money are they getting?  How do you spend four hours a day more productively (other than wasting it online criticizing other people's successes, which we already know about)?  Do you have the luxury of not having to drive your kid 2 hours to a club that can help meet her goals because you live in the Southern California, the area with the greatest concentration of girls youth soccer talent and elite soccer clubs in the world?  And if you're worried she is going to die young because she consistently gets 4 hours of sleep, go back and actually pay attention to what the mother said.  On "some nights" she has gotten 4 hours of sleep, which you would expect on occasion from any motivated and hard working kid regardless of whether its sports, academics or some other interest.  Regardless, by the time she's "at risk" in her 50s, it'll have been 32 years since she last lost any sleep commuting to Lonestar.
> 
> If you think the DA and USSF soccer did something wrong here, the truth is the DA didn't exist when Ms. Martinez started going to Lonestar, so how can this be the DA's fault?  It certainly isn't USSF's fault that Lonestar has a solid club, while those in San Antonio just aren't great and can't help her develop to the same level.    Sure, it would be nice if San Antonio had a club like Lonestar, but it doesn't, and it's not USSF's fault for not instantly creating one out of thin air in the DA's first year of existence.  Do you expect USSF to pay Zidane a billion dollars and then drop him into San Antonio to coach a girls youth club just because the city hasn't produced great soccer players historically?  Should USSF approve at least one soccer club for DA within 30 minutes of every child in America?  Maybe it should just make every club in America great so no one needs to travel anywhere?  Probably the best solution is that USSF should stop promoting its DA entirely because a bunch of trolls who need anti-depressants are just going to inevitably rip on it regardless of how heartwarming the story.  What exactly do you want USSF to do differently?


LOL, I appreciate you calling me out.  But I agree with you re US Soccer, as my posts indicate.  Any discussion about the merits of driving 4 hours a day for practice should fall outside the merits of US Soccer and the DA program. 

BTW, I'm almost certain she would still be playing at a PAC 12 school had she chosen to stay closer to home to play club soccer.

And not that it matters, but I've only posted here 100 or so times, lol.


----------



## End of the Line (Aug 28, 2018)

broshark said:


> LOL, I appreciate you calling me out.  But I agree with you re US Soccer, as my posts indicate.  Any discussion about the merits of driving 4 hours a day for practice should fall outside the merits of US Soccer and the DA program.
> 
> BTW, I'm almost certain she would still be playing at a PAC 12 school had she chosen to stay closer to home to play club soccer.
> 
> And not that it matters, but I've only posted here 100 or so times, lol.


Sorry man for overstating your posts; I mistook you for @timbuck.  I'm trying to catch up on a per word basis and I'm in a bit of a hurry.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 28, 2018)

End of the Line said:


> Sorry man for overstating your posts; I mistook you for @timbuck.  I'm trying to catch up on a per word basis and I'm in a bit of a hurry.


Damn. I need to figure out a better way to spend time on boring conference calls.


----------



## Zdrone (Aug 28, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Damn. I need to figure out a better way to spend time on boring conference calls.


Perhaps we work for the same company

I wonder what the other people on the multiple, hour(s) long conference calls I sit on do.  I tune out until I realize there is a silence and I ask for a repeat of the last request.


----------



## Fact (Aug 28, 2018)

Zdrone said:


> Perhaps we work for the same company
> 
> I wonder what the other people on the multiple, hour(s) long conference calls I sit on do.  I tune out until I realize there is a silence and I ask for a repeat of the last request.


This is why many of my posts are full of typos. Sometimes it is hard to multi task.


----------



## outside! (Aug 29, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Damn. I need to figure out a better way to spend time on boring conference calls.


Are you implying that there are non-boring conference calls?


----------



## broshark (Aug 30, 2018)

Zdrone said:


> Perhaps we work for the same company
> 
> I wonder what the other people on the multiple, hour(s) long conference calls I sit on do.  I tune out until I realize there is a silence and I ask for a repeat of the last request.


 Probably this:  http://slither.io


----------

